# Mac G3 Pismo



## expresso (28 Juin 2005)

qui peut m'aider? savoir si un G3 Pismo 500 MHZ 256 SD RAM 20 Go disque dur avec batterie neuve pour 400 euros est une somme raisonnable pour un achat d'occasion pour un utilisateur débutant?
ou trouver des informations sur ce modèle? merci!


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2005)

expresso a dit:
			
		

> qui peut m'aider? savoir si un G3 Pismo 500 MHZ 256 SD RAM 20 Go disque dur avec batterie neuve pour 400 euros est une somme raisonnable pour un achat d'occasion pour un utilisateur débutant?


S'il est en très bon état et aucun pixel mort, pourquoi pas... Par contre, pour un débutant, Mac OS X risque d'être une désagréable entrée en matière. Reste sous Mac OS 9, enfin tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu comptes en faire...





> ou trouver des informations sur ce modèle? merci!


Sur le site d'Apple, rubrique "Support". Tu pourras y télécharger le manuel et pleins d'autres infos.


----------



## geoffrey (29 Juin 2005)

C'est quand meme un peu cher, 400 euros pour une si vieille machine !!


----------



## bouilla (29 Juin 2005)

En attendant, ça fait encore très bien tourner Tiger et tous les softs récents. C'est archi robuste (j'ai le mien depuis 2000 et j'ai jamais eu aucun probleme dessus (si, ma dalle lcd qui rougit au démarrage puis s'estompe après, ça fait 2 ans que je dis qu'elle va lacher et elle tient le choc), et question design ça reste une prouesse !


----------



## SulliX (29 Juin 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme un peu cher, 400 euros pour une si vieille machine !!



Les Mac gardent une côte élevée assez longtemps, et les PowerBook encore plus.
Pour m'être intéressé à cette machine, je ne trouve pas cela si cher. Les offres tournent plutôt autour de 500/600 euros sur MacG.
Les TI 15" quant à eux sont plus proches des 1000 !


----------



## geoffrey (29 Juin 2005)

Disons que je ne m'interesse pas spécialement à la cote de l'occasion, mais maintenant s'il faut encore rajouter Tiger et iLife sur le Pismo, ca commence à faire cher (+ qu'un mini par exemple, et pas loin des iBook 12'). Rajoutes encore 256 Mo de RAM pour arriver à au moins 512 Mo pour faire tourner Tiger.


----------



## MarcMame (29 Juin 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Disons que je ne m'interesse pas spécialement à la cote de l'occasion, mais maintenant s'il faut encore rajouter Tiger et iLife sur le Pismo, ca commence à faire cher (+ qu'un mini par exemple, et pas loin des iBook 12'). Rajoutes encore 256 Mo de RAM pour arriver à au moins 512 Mo pour faire tourner Tiger.


Tes comparaisons ne tiennent pas bien la route. 
Comparer un portable avec un mac mini ??? Il est où le clavier ? Elle est où la souris ? Il est où l'écran ? Elle est où la batterie ?

Quant à l'iBook 12" : ben... il ne fait que 12" au lieu de 14,1" sur le Pismo pour plus du double du prix (1000¤).

Pour ce qui est de la ram, l'iBook et le Mac mini embarque également 256Mo et ne dispose que d'un unique slot de Ram contre 2, il faudrait donc gonfler tout pareil la facture. Pire avec le mini puisqu'il faut retirer à perte la barrette préinstallée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tes comparaisons ne tiennent pas bien la route.
> Comparer un portable avec un mac mini ??? Il est où le clavier ? Elle est où la souris ? Il est où l'écran ? Elle est où la batterie ?
> 
> Quant à l'iBook 12" : ben... il ne fait que 12" au lieu de 14,1" sur le Pismo pour plus du double du prix (1000¤).
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord, ce portable est plus performant que n'importe quelle palourde, ainsi que pas mal des iBook G3 qui ont suivi, sans compter la connectique d'enfert (VGA ET S-Video, USB et Firewire), et les possibilités d'extensions via PCMCIA. Il est encore tout à  fait dans le coup. Si Tiger serait un peu à l'étroit dans ses 256 Mo, Jaguar, lui, y serait parfaitement à l'aise, et pourrait rendre maint services pendant encore pas mal de temps.


----------



## SulliX (30 Juin 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Disons que je ne m'interesse pas spécialement à la cote de l'occasion, mais maintenant s'il faut encore rajouter Tiger et iLife sur le Pismo, ca commence à faire cher (+ qu'un mini par exemple, et pas loin des iBook 12'). Rajoutes encore 256 Mo de RAM pour arriver à au moins 512 Mo pour faire tourner Tiger.



Soyons raisonnables... sans vouloir pousser au crime, quel particulier ira dépenser plus de 200 euros de logiciel pour une machine qui en vaut 400 ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (30 Juin 2005)

Panther marche impeccable sur un PB G3 500

la seule chose c'est le disque interne qui limite la capacité mais le problème est vite réglé avec un iPod de 20 Go 
il me sert au lycée, pour les TPE par exemple, Keynote marche bien dessus, mais il faut passer en 800*600 le 1024*768 saccade sur certains effets (cube par exemple)

j'ai réussi à faire marcher Warcraft III, pratique pour faire une ptite partie en réseau avec un pote qui passe chez toi (bon évidemment faut baisser l'affichage)

aucun problème pour tout ce qui se rapporte à internet, sauf quelques grosses animations en flash

le seul truc ou je bataille ce sont les séquences WMV et WMA (j'évite hein... je suis pas mac-fan pour rien   )


a propos, existe t-il un moyen pour mettre du sans fil à un powerbook G3 ?
j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un routeur D-Link (Dl-604, 4 ports),  j'y ai branché une Airport Express et je me demande si il y a un moyen de faire communiquer le PB avec du sans fil sur mon réseau ?

si quelqu'un pouvait répondre à ma question ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Panther marche impeccable sur un PB G3 500
> 
> la seule chose c'est le disque interne qui limite la capacité mais le problème est vite réglé avec un iPod de 20 Go
> il me sert au lycée, pour les TPE par exemple, Keynote marche bien dessus, mais il faut passer en 800*600 le 1024*768 saccade sur certains effets (cube par exemple)
> ...



Tu as deux possibilités :

1) une clé WiFi USB (en recherchant sur ces forums, tu retrouvera le site internet ou est le pilote qui permet d'utiliser celle fournie avec la LiveBox de Wanadoo, il doit marcher avec d'autres).

2) Une carte WiFi PCMCIA (PC Card).


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Soyons raisonnables... sans vouloir pousser au crime, quel particulier ira dépenser plus de 200 euros de logiciel pour une machine qui en vaut 400 ?



Qui en COUTE 400, ce qu'elle vaut dépend exclusivement du besoin qu'on en a.


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qui en COUTE 400, ce qu'elle vaut dépend exclusivement du besoin qu'on en a.



Bravo!
Il y a quand meme un limite a ca?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Bravo!
> Il y a quand meme un limite a ca?



Quand tu as besoin d'un portable, et pas 1000 ¤ à mettre dans le commerce, un truc comme ça à 400 ¤, c'est une aubaine. Quand au prix du logiciel, c'est pas évident, on en trouve d'occaze, et il y a toujours la solution que j'ai en réserve pour mon PDQ (la version entre le WallStreet et le premier "clavier bronze"), dès récupérée la barrette mémoire que j'ai en commande, le vais lui mettre le Jaguar fourni avec mon iMac G4, où il a été remplacé par Panther depuis longtemps.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Panther marche impeccable sur un PB G3 500
> 
> ......
> 
> a propos, existe t-il un moyen pour mettre du sans fil à un powerbook G3 ?


Ben il suffit d'acheter une carte airport classic.
Les PB G3 500MHz, donc des Pismos sont prévus pour recevoir une carte Airport.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ben il suffit d'acheter une carte airport classic.
> Les PB G3 500MHz, donc des Pismos sont prévus pour recevoir une carte Airport.



Ah bah oui, j'avais pas lu le fiche de MacTracker en entier.


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

Enfin, il est qd meme clair qu'un mini qui coute pas tellement plus cher, sera beaucoup plus puissant qu'un pismo. J'en ai moi meme fais l'experience en switchant du pismo vers le mini, et y'a pas photo, c'est le jour et la nuit...


----------



## MarcMame (30 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, il est qd meme clair qu'un mini qui coute pas tellement plus cher, sera beaucoup plus puissant qu'un pismo. J'en ai moi meme fais l'experience en switchant du pismo vers le mini, et y'a pas photo, c'est le jour et la nuit...


Arrêtez de faire des comparaisons stupides. T'aurais l'air bien malin dans le train avec ton Mini sur les genoux.


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de faire des comparaisons stupides. T'aurais l'air bien malin dans le train avec ton Mini sur les genoux.



tu peux trouver des écrans crt pour 30euros...a sa place je ne jugerai pas sur ça


----------



## MarcMame (30 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> tu peux trouver des écrans crt pour 30euros...a sa place je ne jugerai pas sur ça


Tu le mets sur tes genoux aussi l'écran ? Et un sac à dos pour le groupe électrogène ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (30 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ben il suffit d'acheter une carte airport classic.
> Les PB G3 500MHz, donc des Pismos sont prévus pour recevoir une carte Airport.



les cartes Airport classiques sont introuvables !
même sur ebay c'est très difficile d'en avoir une en vente

une carte extreme ne marcherait pas dessus ? même avec un débit moindre ?



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as deux possibilités :
> 
> 1) une clé WiFi USB (en recherchant sur ces forums, tu retrouvera le site internet ou est le pilote qui permet d'utiliser celle fournie avec la LiveBox de Wanadoo, il doit marcher avec d'autres).
> 
> 2) Une carte WiFi PCMCIA (PC Card).



argh ! non pas la livebox, pas cette vielle bouse ! le pseudo routeur switch sans fil de chez Wanadoo
argh ! non pitié tout sauf ça :rateau: 
en plus mettre une clé USB-Wifi qui dépasse c'est pas bon pour moi parce qu'au premier virage venu, bam ! je l'arrache contre un mur (en plus il est blanc alors avec un PB noir...)


une Wifi en PCMCIA ok ? mais est-ce que c'est bien intégré au système ou faut-il un driver ( = emmerdes à chaque mise à jour)
est-ce qu'avec ça je peut bébéfichier par exemple de petit menu airport dans la barre des menu ? ou il faut un driver avec un logiciel propriétaire ?


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> les cartes Airport classiques sont introuvables !
> même sur ebay c'est très difficile d'en avoir une en vente
> 
> une carte extreme ne marcherait pas dessus ? même avec un débit moindre ?




Il y a pas que les cartes airport d'Apple sur le marché...il ya d'autres constructeurs, Linksys propose une carte pcmcia par exemple (WPC54G).


----------



## MarcMame (30 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> les cartes Airport classiques sont introuvables !
> même sur ebay c'est très difficile d'en avoir une en vente


Soit tu n'es pas très malin, soit.... Non, tu ne dois pas être très malin, c'est ça.... 
Il y a actuellement 9 cartes Airport Classique à la vente rien que sur eBay france.




> une carte extreme ne marcherait pas dessus ? même avec un débit moindre ?


Non, les connecteurs sont totalement différent.


----------



## SulliX (1 Juillet 2005)

Un peu le même sujet, à propos d'airport...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103650

J'avais lu il y a longtemps que les cartes Linksys étaient vues comme une Airport...


----------

